
Why Outsource? Why to MustWin? - cousinwil
http://mustwin.com/2014/01/18/why-outsource-why-to-mustwin
======
cousinwil
Love Mike's post, he sent this out over our WINter trip to SLC this weekend!

Was just reminded of another great post on tc last year that gets into some of
the benefits our clients (CoTap, Docurated, Microsoft, Off Base Productions,
SquareTrade, etc) have enjoyed by outsourcing to a high end consultancy like
oursleves: [http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/15/stop-looking-for-a-
technica...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/15/stop-looking-for-a-technical-co-
founder)

